

Blitz Games Studios shuts down - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24066065

======
gurumeditation
> Shrek, Spongebob Squarepants and Mickey Mouse

Nothing of value was lost then

~~~
DanEdge
Other than the 175 jobs?

